#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست خرید پنل ای ای دی سامسونگ مدل UE40H4200

## kh.a

با سلام

یک تلویزیون ای ای دی سامسونگ  به مشخصات زیر هست که پنلش ضرب خورده 
آیا پنل موجود هست ؟
لطفا قیمت اعلام کنید

model : UE40H4200 AKXMS
Version :TS01
S/n:0BFY3MHFC00181X
type:UE40H4200

با تشکر

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام
> 
> یک تلویزیون ای ای دی سامسونگ  به مشخصات زیر هست که پنلش ضرب خورده 
> آیا پنل موجود هست ؟
> لطفا قیمت اعلام کنید
> 
> model : UE40H4200 AKXMS
> Version :TS01
> S/n:0BFY3MHFC00181X
> ...


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. هیچ گونه پنلی ندارم.
در کل تعویض پنل به علت قیمت بالای آن به صرفه نیست!

----------

*kh.a*

----------

